# How to smoke a turkey?



## jayde (Nov 16, 2008)

Help! My husband asked me to smoke a turkey this year.  I have smoked a beer can chicken before but not a turkey. Any help would be appreciated. 

Michelle


----------



## cara (Nov 16, 2008)

have a look here ;o))


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2008)

jayde,  I smoke a turkey every year.  I brine overnight and up to 24 hours for a VERY big turkey then smoke for about 8 hours or so.  I always finish mine in the oven though for the last couple hours.  The pan juices from a brined and smoked turkey make the most amazing gravy!!!

It's basically the same as your chicken, it just takes longer.  I also do my brine a bit differently, as I use all apple juice and no water, plus other things.  If you want a recipe for my brine just PM me.

The biggest tip I can give you is about half way through rotate your turkey if you are using a square-type smoker.  The back cooked way more than the front, where the door was.


----------



## jayde (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Cara. There was a lot of good info.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

hey, good luck............... I hear that they are the best.............


----------



## Katie H (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been holding this reply back since the thread began.

How to smoke a turkey?  Pretty easy, but they're hard to keep lit!

Not my answer, but it's something Buck would've said.  He made me do it!!!


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 22, 2008)

The smoking section should provide lots of specific info.

The questions are, how device are you using a smoke?  Dedicated smoker, grill or were you planning on buying something?

Basically you put a spice rub and cook it at a relatively low temperature.  I think poultry is the most difficult to smoke because if you cook the bird until dark is done, the white meat is dry.


----------

